
Announcing GitLab Serverless - kalendos
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/12/11/introducing-gitlab-serverless/
======
sytse
Really excited to announce this today during KubeCon. It was a really positive
experience working with TriggerMesh founder Sebastien Goasguen and the rest of
the team. They implemented Knative into GitLab really fast.

------
sytse
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661061)
trended.

------
jeffbachtel
So the only Serverless GitLabCI will natively support is...the kind where you
supply the server.

~~~
sytse
you are right that "There is no serverless without (managed) services"
[https://twitter.com/sytses/status/1072742649700872192](https://twitter.com/sytses/status/1072742649700872192)
You have to supply the Kubernetes cluster. The Kubernetes cluster can be
something like GKE, which is a managed service. So while every serverless
function does have to run on someones server you don't have to manage that
server.

